# Couldn't catch stink on a monkey



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry about the subject line, but I'm getting skunked. I'm hanging out in Tidewater this week, probably hitting the OBX a few days, but luck's not been good. Sandbridge was dead, as was Willoughby and Rudee.

There were several fish tailing tonight in Lynnhaven right in front of me, but I couldn't get them to take a lure. While I'm on the subject of Lynnhaven, I saw the lowest tide tonight I've ever seen. It was truly bizarre; the ground where the slope turns into the bar on the outside was dry. The water was only inches deep on the outside of the inlet for about 100 feet, but the tide was still going out when I left! Was spring tide today?

If anybody out there wants to get together and do some fishing this week, drop me a line!

sand flea


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Hey there Sandflea, 
I might try to do something down in VA Beach Thurs. I'm starting to think that CBBT might be a good shot for flounder. I've heard that they are getting some nice ones out of about 30' of water. I've also heard that people have been taking their limits. But, I haven't heard of any released yet... which kind of sickens me. No wonder the flounder are scarce up here; there is a wall of "fisherman" at the mouth of the bay catching them all, and not releasing enough if any. 

What were you trying at Lynnhaven? What was tailing? I find that if you jerk the lure away from a tailing fish it does nothing but get them more ticked, so they get more aggressive. 

It was a really low tide. I don't think I have seen it that low in quite some time. People were doing quite well at Glou-chi-chester though, but that was well after dark, but still very low. 

Tight lines, 

Salty


----------



## EJT (Jan 14, 2000)

I'm pretty new to this fishing stuff, but it seems a nice way to while away the hours now that I'm retired.

Where you gonna be hangin' on Thursday fleaman? Maybe you could give me a few pointers on hookin' the big ones.










Ed


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Sandflea,

I'm planning on heading to Hatteras on sat morning. Gotta take Wendy to the airport early, then I'm gonna come home and pack the truck.
What are you gonna be up to? Will you already be down there?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Salty:
I'll be all over VB Thursday, assuming I'm back from OBX. As for Lynnhaven, I have no idea what was tailing--I think they might have been reds. I was on the bar, and they were doing it ten feet in front of me, right at the edge of the channel. Tried grubs, mirrolure tt-11, rat-l-trap--they wouldn't take a thing. The other guy fishing beside me hooked into a schoolie striper, but that's it. I'm marinating some chicken strips in peeler oil right now to go after trout tonight or tomorrow back at Lynnhaven.

Bubba: I'll be on my way north by Saturday. Gotta' be back at *gulp* work next week, but I'll be in Tidewater until then, although I might hit the OBX wed/thurs.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Hey Sandflea, 
If you think they were reds, try a little bass Assassin. If the water is clear; go with a color called "Opening night" They're clear with the glitter, and a slight tint of pink. If the water is murkier, just go with something darker, I like "Black Shad" myself. I've actually had fish beach themselves chasing those. I let it sit on the bottom, and then slowly retrieve a few feet then jerk the heck out of it, then let it settle back on the bottom, and slow retrieve, jerk and on and on. I find that most fish demolish it while its falling from the jerks. 

Good luck man, I hope you find something out there, 

Salty


----------

